# Happy Birthday to Tim Hartman!



## arnisador (May 7, 2003)

Happy Birthday Renegade!


----------



## KenpoGirl (May 7, 2003)

Happy Birthday Tim!!!

Hope you have a great day.  :boing1:

Congrats on your sucessful Camp, Bryson was telling me all about it.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 7, 2003)

Happy B-Day Tim  :rofl:


----------



## Kirk (May 7, 2003)

Hope it's a great day!


----------



## Roland (May 7, 2003)

Hope you have a great one!

Or if you already have a great one, maybe a longer one!

 



All the best.


----------



## Seigi (May 7, 2003)

Happy B-Day

Peace


----------



## D_Brady (May 7, 2003)

have a great B-day Tim.:drinkbeer :ultracool

  Dan Brady.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 7, 2003)

Thanks to all. Before someone tries to core me like a tree to count the rings to figure out how old I am, I'm 38.


----------



## Rob_Broad (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *Thanks to all. Before someone tries to core me like a tree to count the rings to figure out how old I am, I'm 38. *



38 is not old.................... if you are a tree.:cheers: 


Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Pappy Geo (May 7, 2003)

Happy Birthday, Datu Tim. Your 38 and my son is 36. What does that make me? By the way looks like I am going to be a Grandpa today finally! On your birthday too?

Pappy Geo


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pappy Geo _
> *Happy Birthday, Datu Tim. Your 38 and my son is 36. What does that make me? By the way looks like I am going to be a Grandpa today finally! On your birthday too?
> 
> Pappy Geo *




Happy GrandFather's Day Pappy Geo! 

:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *38 is not old.................... if you are a tree.:cheers:  *



I mean this from the bottom of my heart.  Bite Me!

:rofl: :asian:


----------



## firstblood (May 7, 2003)

DATU TIM:

YOU DA MAN.........HAVE A HAPPY ONE............

MARK D.       :burp:


----------



## arnisador (May 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pappy Geo _
> *By the way looks like I am going to be a Grandpa today finally! *



Congratulations! Let us know whether you got a grandson or a granddaughter!


----------



## Cebu West (May 7, 2003)

Best wishes from all the gang at Cebu West.

:cheers:


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 8, 2003)

Happy Birthday to you,
Happy birthday to you,
Your face is real funny,
The rest is funny too.

Happy Birthday, squirt.

Yours,
Dan Anderson
50 years old and ageing wonderfully


----------



## Cthulhu (May 8, 2003)

40 is creeping up on you, ain't it?  

Closer...

Closer...

(Friday the 13th sound FX: chih chih chih hah hah hah...)

Cthulhu
oh, yeah...Happy Birthday


----------



## Rob_Broad (May 8, 2003)

What a nice guy, I wish him a happy birtday and he replies with "Bite Me"

I will remember it when it is time to buy a round of beer.


----------



## Rocky (May 8, 2003)

Happy B-Day old man! Just think not long from now you'll be able to get the Tim Hortons senior discount.


Rocky


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rocky _
> *Happy B-Day old man! Just think not long from now you'll be able to get the Tim Hortons senior discount.
> 
> 
> Rocky *



You're only 1 year younger than me.


----------



## jfarnsworth (May 8, 2003)

Cool,

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## knifeman.dk (May 9, 2003)

Happy birthday Tim  
All the danes sang a birthday song for you and shouted HURRAY for ALL the years .....correct me if i am wrong 50 ???
sincerely knifeman.dk:shrug:


----------

